# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  Spanish

## HBGBB

*CAT*

CAT significa Ciclo de Ajuste Técnico. Implica ajustar tus ciclos de sueño para ayudarte a estar más alerta durante los últimos ciclos REM del sueño. CAT es una de las técnicas más nuevas aunque menos populares, debido a algunas de las desventajas que trae consigo, por ejemplo, la pérdida de sueño. Aunque CAT tiene puntos en contra, es bastante confiable y podrás obtener muchos sueños lúcidos a partir de esta técnica. 

*La Primera Semana de CAT
*
La primera semana de CAT consiste en ajustar tu ciclo de sueño, lo que significa que no podrás obtener ningún sueño lúcido durante este periodo. Todo lo que necesitas hacer es poner la alarma 90 minutos antes del horario en el que normalmente te despertarías durante siete días. 

*Ahora comienza...
*
Tras una semana de levantarte 90 minutos antes, ahora podrás dormir en tu tiempo normal, pero alternando días en los que te levantes 90 minutos antes de lo que normalmente acostumbras. Es recomendable que cuando te despiertes hagas una serie de "revisiones de realidad". 

Durante los días que duermas normalmente, tu cuerpo pensará que te levantarás temprano aunque realmente no sea así. Debido a eso, tu cuerpo se volverá más consciente los últimos 90 minutos de sueño. ¡Ahora, cada vez que duermas durante periodos normales, tendrás grandes oportunidades de tener un sueño lúcido!

*Ejemplo de un programa CAT después de la primera semana:
*
Lunes: Periodo de sueño de 11 PM a 8 AM
Martes: Periodo de 11 PM a 6:30 AM
Miércoles: de 11 PM a 8 AM
Jueves: 11 PM a 6:30 AM
Viernes: de 11 PM a 8 AM
Sábado: 11 PM a 6:30 AM
Domingo: de 11 PM a 8 AM

*Tips*:

Si planeas usar CAT durante un tiempo, es recomendable que repitas lo que hiciste la primera semana cada unos cuantos meses. Esto es para "refrescar" la técnica y mantenerla exitosa.

Puedes dormir dos días seguidos normalmente cada cierto tiempo, pero no muy seguido.

Si empiezas a sentirte muy cansado y no puedes concentrarte, deberías suspender CAT y utilizar alguna otra técnica. 

Antes de irte a la cama en un día normal, mentalízate para despertarte temprano al día siguiente, aunque no sea así. Esto incrementará tus posibilidades de experimentar un sueño lúcido.

----------


## Box77

*DEILD*

DEILD es el acrónimo para "Dream Exit Initiated Lucid Dream" (Sueño Lúcido Iniciado en la  Salida de un Sueño) también llamado algunas veces "Encadenando sueños". Un DEILD es basicamente un WILD acortado. DEILD tiene el potencial de permitirte tener múltiples sueños lúcidos cada noche. Esta técnica toma ventaja del hecho que mientras despiertas de un sueño, el cerebro permanece en modo de soñar por un corto periodo, mientras no te muevas demasiado. Cuando tu cerebro aún esta generando ondas REM, puedes fácilmente retornar al sueño sin tener que obligar a tu cuerpo a quedarse dormido. Sin embargo, si te encuentras al final de una fase REM no serás capaz de tener un DEILD. Si consigues una buena sincronización y eres capaz de mantenerte consciente mientras vuelves a dormir, verás que es relativamente fácil entrar en un sueño lúcido.

Antecedentes

La Técnica DEILD ha estado en práctica desde hace un tiempo. Muchos soñadores lúcidos han tropezado con esta técnica en su propia búsqueda por Sueños Lúcidos. Steven LaBerge bosquejó esta técnica en algunos de sus libros.

*Preparación*

Recuerdo de sueños

Para DEILD tienes que tener un buen patrón de recuerdo de sueños. De ese modo, no solo no olvidarás tus aventuras DEILD, sino que también necesitarás estar lo suficientemente conciente de tus sueños para saber cuando uno acaba de terminar. Es ideal establecer un buen patrón de recuerdo de sueños desde que esto puede hacer mucho más fácil el reingresar al sueño si aún puedes recordarlo claramente una vez que hayas despertado, lo cual es contrario a visualizar completamente uno nuevo (lo que también puedes hacer si lo prefieres).

Despertar después de un sueño

Desde que DEILD se basa en tu habilidad de despertar mientras un sueño termina, obviamente necesitas ser capaz de hacerlo de modo regular. En realidad, mucha gente despierta brevemente después de cada sueño, pero no son concientes de aquello. Hay unos cuantos modos de hacerse consciente de estos despertares:

- Algunas personas utilizan alarmas a lo largo de la noche. Un celular en modo vibración también puede ser usado para este propósito. De todos modos necesitarás una alarma que se desactive por si misma después de unos segundos. Mientras más corta sea la duración de la alarma será mejor, de modo que no tendrás que incomodarte demasiado. Ajústala a ponerse en marcha entre 3-6 horas de dormir. Tendrás que experimentar para encontrar el mejor tiempo para ti. Si lo deseas, puedes también ajustarla a activarse cada media hora después de eso, para darte una mayor oportunidad de despertar de un sueño.

- Algunas personas se entrenan a si mismas a reconocer la mirada con ojos cerrados, porque esto muestra que acaban de despertar. Para hacerlo, cierra tus ojos mientras vas a dormir por la noche. Pasa al rededor de un minuto mirando la parte interior de tus párpados. Después de un tiempo deberías comenzar a reconocer, incluso cuando estás atontado(a) o medio despierto(a), que tienes los ojos cerrados, esto es señal que acabas de despertar de un sueño.

- Si no te gusta la idea de una alarma despertándote, puedes intentar ir a la cama un par de horas más temprano. Muchas personas encuentran que esto les hace despertar durante la noche más de lo habitual.

- Otro modo de evitar el uso de alarmas es a través de la autosugestión. Con este método inventas una oración corta o frase (tu "mantra") que resume tu deseo, en este caso, de ser conciente de despertarte después de cada sueño. Un ejemplo de mantra que puedes usar es: "Me daré cuenta al despertarme después de cada sueño". Para sacar el máximo provecho de la autosugestión, repite tu mantra muchas veces al día. Mientras más lo hagas, más rápido y mejor trabajará. Una buena manera de asegurarte hacerlo lo suficiente, es repetirla:

· Cada vez y todo el tiempo que usas el baño.
· Cada vez que haces cola o tienes un tiempo de "inactividad".
· Mientras te preparas para ir a la cama.
· Por muchos minutos mientras yaces sobre la cama.

Cómo realizar DEILD

Una vez que tu patrón de recuerdo de sueños es bueno y eres capaz de despertar después de muchos de tus sueños, estas listo(a) para tener muchos DEILD! Cuando es hecho apropiadamente, el proceso completo toma menos de un minuto desde que despiertas y entras a un estado de sueño lucido.

Despertaste despues de un sueño. Ahora trata de mantenerte inmovil y evita en lo posible abrir tus ojos. Incluso de rascarte la nariz o moverte un poco puede no reducir tus oportunidades, sin embargo, demasiada consciencia puede hacer que el cerebro salga del REM. Necesitas mantener tu mente despierta, pero mantenerte en ese estado intermedio de sueño.

Ahora un sueño se formara a tu alrededor. En este estadio puedes percibir algunas Alucinaciones Hipnagógicas, desde que DEILD es un tipo de WILD.

Consejos para permanecer inmóvil

· Si encuentras que es dificil de recordar mantenerte inmóvil cuando despiertas, puedes usar autosugestión para implantar ese objetivo en tu mente.
· Otro modo muy útil para mantenerte inmóvil es ajustar alrmas, una quince minutos aproximadamente antes que intentes DEILD. 

Cuando se active, vuelve a dormir, pero afirma que la proxima vez que despiertes te mantendrás inmóvil. Esa idea queda bastante fresca en tu mente desde que hiciste aquella afirmación bastante cerca a tu intento de DEILD.

Consejos para entrar en el Sueño

· Puedes ingresar a un escenario de sueño de tu elección imaginandolo mientras yaces inmóvil esperando que el sueño se forme. Es más dificil de hacer que volver a ingresar a un sueño.
· Puedes reingresar a tu último sueño simplemente pensándolo. Muchas personas encuentran esto como el modo más sencillo de dar forma a un sueño al realizar DEILD.
· Si eres una persona más sensible al tacto, puedes imaginar la sensación de movimiento o tocar algo para ayudarte a ingresar al sueño. Como un bonus agregado, cuando realmente puedes "sentir" el moviemiento o los objetos, sabes que tu cuerpo onírico lo siente y que consecuentemente estás en un sueño. Esto funciona como un RC agregado.
· Ten cuidado de los falsos despertares. Muchos WILD suelen empezar con uno. Si piensas que has fallado en DEILD, asegúrate de eso con un Reality Check (Chequeo de la realidad).

Encadenando

Mucha gente usa el DEILD no como una técnica para alcanzar lucidez, mas bien como un método para permanecer lúcido. Los soñadores (especialmente aquellos que son nuevos en los sueños lúcidos) tienden a despertar muy poco después de obtener lucidez. La técnica DEILD permite al soñador volver al sueño y continuarlo. El modo de hacerlo es justamente cuando te das cuenta que el sueño esta por terminar. Podrias saber esto dependiendo del momento en que comenzaste tu DEILD, o si no puedes prevenir que tu escenario se desvanezca. En este punto, puedes enfocarte en tu intención de despertar y mantenerte inmóvil, mientras que también te mantienes enfocado(a) en algúna imágen onírica residual que podría permitirte tener la oportunidad de reingresar en el próximo sueño.

_* Éste tutorial es un esfuerzo colectivo del equipo de Dream Views del 2008, ediciones por el equipo DV 2012, 2013._

----------


## Box77

*Sueño Lucido inducido desde un Sueño - DILD*
Tutorial Básico para principiantes
*¿Qué es DILD?*

DILD es uno de los dos principales métodos de inducción que puedes usar para lograr un Sueño Lúcido.
La principal diferencia entre DILD y el otro método principal de inducción llamado WILD:

DILD - vas a dormir normalmente. Durante el sueño, te das cuenta que estás soñando.
WILD - dejas tu cuerpo quedarse dormido mientras mantienes tu mente atenta, hasta que el sueño esta listo y entras sin perder consciencia.

*¿Cómo se logra DILD?*

Como se mencionó más arriba, tienes un DILD, cuando tienes un sueño regular y de pronto te das cuenta que estás soñando.
Para lograrlo, tenemos que entrenar nuestras mentes a preguntarse "¿Estoy soñando?" durante un sueño.

Esto se logra haciéndose la misma pregunta durante el día. Mientras lo haces, piensas que estás en un sueño realmente.

1. Durante el día, sin interesar lo que estés haciendo, detente y hazte la pregunta "¿Estoy soñando?"

2. Mira al rededor. Examina tu entorno. ¿Se ve todo como normalmente se ve?

3. Pregúnate a ti mismo por cómo llegaste ahí. ¿Qué estuviste haciendo hace 5 minutos? ¿Y antes de eso? Ahora es el momento de hacer un "Chequeo de la Realidad" o "Reality Check" (RC), y un mantra (frase simple que repites).

Hay muchas formas diferentes para RC y mantras que tienes para escoger, o que puedes idear por ti mismo(a). Por ejemplo se puede usar el clásico RC de "mirar tus manos" seguido de un mantra.

4. Lleva tus manos a la altura de tu pecho y mira tus palmas.

5. Examínalas. ¿Se ven como normalmente se ven? Cuénta tus dedos. No asumas cuántos tienes.

6. Dí "La próxima vez que esté soñando, voy a mirar mis manos y me daré cuenta que estoy soñando."

7. Baja tus manos, colócalas de nuevo a la altura del pecho y repite tu RC y mantra unas cuantas veces más. No interesa cuántas veces lo hagas. Lo que interesa es que tengas bien presente que podrías estar en un sueño, simplemente que todavía no lo sabes. No, bajo ninguna circunstancia, llegues a pensar "No, no estoy soñando."

8. Repite los pasos arriba mencionados cuando estés sentado en tu cama listo para hecharte a dormir.

9. Mientras te vas quedando dormido, repite solamente tu mantra. Lo mejor sería si tu mantra es el último pensamiento que tienes justo antes de quedarte dormido(a).

Si esto te mantiene despierto, héchate a dormir como normalmente lo haces y di tu mantra cuando estes cerca de qudarte dormido(a). O dilo unas cuantas veces y luego vé a dormir normalmente. Muy pronto este comportamiento comienza a ocurrir regularmente en tus sueños y conseguirás consciencia y alcanzarás lucidez.

Cuán pronto, varía de persona a persona. Podría ser esta misma noche, en un par de semanas o en un mes.

Ayuda mucho si estás emocionado con la posibilidad de tener la más grande aventura que te puedas imaginar, y si sabes que lo puedes lograr, sin lugar a dudas.

Otros RC's que puedes agregar/reemplazar a "mirar tus manos". 

Es bueno hacer por lo menos 2-3 RC diferentes a la vez. Escóge tus favoritos o idea uno por ti mismo.

1. Mirar tus manos + Contar los dedos
2. Tapar la nariz
3. Pulgar/Palma
4. Gravedad
5. Trata de modificar algo
6. Interruptores
7. Leer

1. En tu vida de vigilia (EVV), mira tus manos, palmas arriba y percátate de los detalles. Cuénta tus dedos. En el sueño, mira tus manos. ¿Se ven normales? (color, forma, tamaño) ¿Puedes hacer tus dedos más largos? Cuénta tus dedos. ¿Tienes la cantidad correcta? Este es un buen RC, porque tus manos siempre están ahí, EVV y en el sueño, y puedes practicar esto discretamente.

2. EVV - tápate la nariz con la mano y trata de respirar. Si puedes respirar, estás en un sueño. También es un buen RC, porque tu naríz siempre esta ahí, aunque ésto es algo menos discreto de practicar.

3. EVV - trata suavemente de atravezar la palma de tu mano con el pulgar. Presta atención a la sensación. Anticipa que lo hará. En el sueño, haz lo mismo. Si logra atravezarla, estas soñando. Otro buen RC porque no necesitas retirarte para realizarlo y es bastante discreto de practicar.

4. EVV - dí, "Si esto es un sueño, puedo levitar" y espera flotar. Haz lo mismo en un sueño. Buen RC, puedes hacerlo en cualquier lugar y totalmente discreto.

5. EVV - observa algo y dí "si esto es un sueño, que (algo) puede ser (otra cosa). Puedes imaginar un objeto transformarse en otro, o trata de cambiar su color, tamaño, darle movimiento, etc. Es divertido y se introduce en tus sueños muy bien. No olvides imprimir emoción al hacerlo - asegúrate que estás en un sueño, así, ese algo cambiará.

6. Trata de encender un interruptor de luz. En un sueño, los interruptores usualmente no funcionan. Aunque algunas personas reportan que pueden encender luces en un sueño. Y si no hay interruptores cerca, puedes buscar uno y perder tu tiempo.

7. Trata de leer. En un sueño, puedes leer, pero cuando das un segundo vistazo, dirá algo diferente, o sin sentido. Del mismo modo un reloj puede tener letras en lugar de números. Pero también puede verse correcto. Y tienes que encontrar un reloj en un sueño antes de realizar el RC.

Lo que acabas de leer es una práctica básica, que es perfectamente capaz de darte un Sueño Lúcido esta noche.

Puedes del mismo modo leer más, incrementar tus conocimientos y aplicar tus propias ideas, de este modo trabajará mejor para ti.

----------


## Alien348

WBTB

WBTB es una tecnica de induccion variada de CAT con una diferencia clave: Los resultados son inmediatos. Puedes usar esta técnica todos los días de la semana y entre mas la practiques, mayor será la probabilidad de tener un sueño lucido. Es una gran técnica para principiantes y no requiere mucho esfuerzo. Mucha gente reporta tener muchos sueños lucidos con esta técnica.

Paso 1: Ve a dormir a tu hora usual y ajusta una alarma para que te despierte en 6 horas.

Paso 2: Al ser despertado por la alarma levantate de la cama y despiértate completamente, puedes usar este tiempo para ir al baño o a tomar agua. Ocupa tu mente an alguna actividad, una sugerencia seria leer sobre los sueños lucidos si quieres seguir en el tema. Mantente así entre 20 y 60 minutos.

Paso 3: Vaya a la cama y mientras te quedas dormido, imagina y planea lo que harás en tu sueño lucido.

----------


## Lichi

Sueño Lúcido Iniciado Despierto - WILD
*
Tutorial Básico para Principiantes*

WILD significa “Sueño Lúcido Iniciado Despierto” (Wake Initiated Lucid Dream). La meta es pasar directamente de un estado despierto, a un estado de sueño lúcido, sin nunca perder consciencia. Donde DILD es pasivamente confiable en memoria y hábito para incrementar las chances del soñador de volverse lúcido, WILD es un proceso meditativo en el cual el soñador activamente atestigua el inicio del sueño. WILD es frecuentemente visto como el camino más directo a soñar lúcido, pero también uno de los más elusivos.


*Preparación*

Elige una buena noche para tu WILD antes de tiempo, y hazlo un evento. Piensa durante ello durante el día, y establece tu intención para triunfar. Vas a necesitar un ambiente pacífico, libre de distracciones. Si compartes una cama, puede que quieras considerar moverte a un cuarto de invitados, o el sofá para tu WILD. Tapones para los oídos cómodos y una máscara de sueño son útiles para bloquear distracciones externas.

Cronometraje adecuado es crítico para un exitoso WILD. La mayoría de los sueños lúcidos suceden durante sueño REM, cuando la actividad cerebral es alta. Cronometra tu WILD así quedas dormido mientras entras un largo período de sueño REM. 

En la noche, el mejor momento para WILD es normalmente en las últimas horas de tu sueño, cuando los ciclos REM están muy juntos y cuando más duran. Puedes fácilmente trazar tu sueño REM notando el tiempo en el que despiertas para registrar una entrada en el diario de sueños. La gente tiene un breve despertar natural luego de cada ciclo REM a lo largo de toda la noche. Tus despertares naturales en mediados de la noche caerán al final de tus ciclos REM. Comienza tu WILD aproximadamente 20 minutos antes de tu próximo ciclo REM. Por ejemplo, si yo conocía que normalmente tenía sueños vívidos entre alrededor de las 4:30am a 5:00am, comenzaría mi WILD en alrededor 4:00am o 4:15am. 

Las siestas por la tarde son también un buen momento para hacer un intento, ya que la mayoría de la gente tiene un ciclo REM al final de la tarde o temprano en la noche. Cuando duermes la siesta, presta atención al tiempo cuando tus mejores sueños ocurren. Éste tiempo del día es tu objetivo.

Intentar WILD cuando primero vas a dormir en la noche no es recomendado. Puedes hacer todo bien, pero no va a haber un sueño disponible para tí al que puedas entrar (o como mucho, un breve e insatisfactorio sueño).

*
Relajación*

Comienza por cerrar tus ojos y recostandote en una posición cómoda. Tu meta es volverte tan relajado, que pierdes rastro de tu cuerpo entero. Vas a mimarte en un profundo estado como trance que va a, efectivamente, dejar tu cuerpo dormirse mientras tu mantienes algo de consciencia. Si tienes experiencia con meditación, utiliza tu método de relajación favorito.

Si tus pensamientos están corriendo, calma tu mente. Deja cada pensamiento pasar por tu mente, reconócelo, luego déjalo ir. Cuando tu mente está asentada, dite a ti mismo firmemente que la próxima cosa que veas va a ser un sueño. La próxima cosa que vas a experimentar va a ser un sueño.

Trae tu atención a la respiración. Respira lentamente, cómodamente, y lisamente, contando cada respiración en la exhalación. Imita la respiración de alguien quién está durmiendo. Mueve tu atención a tus pies. Sientelos relajandose y gentilmente hundiéndose en la cama bajo su propio peso. Ahora mueve tu atención a tu cabeza y cara. Siente los músculos en tu cara relajandose. Relaja tu cuello, y deja tu cabeza hundirse gentilmente en la almohada bajo su propio peso. Haz esto para cada parte de tu cuerpo que se sienta tensa o incómoda.

Cuando te sientes suelto y cómodo, comienza a imaginar tu cuerpo balanceándose de lado a lado, o balanceándose para atrás y adelante. Imagina que estás balanceándote soltadamente al ritmo de tu respiración y contando. Si sientes cualquier picazón o tic, ráscalos, luego vuelve justo a lo que estabas haciendo. 

*
Durmiendote - Mente*

Cuando te sientes relajado, y tus pensamientos están comenzando a divagar, es momento de quedarse dormido. Rueda a tu posición de sueño normal, si todavía no estás allí. Es momento de desviar la atención fuera del cuerpo. Está relajado, confortable, y listo para dormir. No lo necesitas más. Es tiempo de moverse hacia el espacio de tu mente. La meta, ahora, es olvidar tu cuerpo enteramente.

Continúa contando, pero en lugar de enfocarte en tu respiración, imagina cada número, visualmente. Trata de observar cómo se ve en tu ojo mental. Si gustas, imagina los números en un reloj, o dibujados es un pizarrón, o algo similar. Trata de observarlos cambiar. Si pierdes la cuenta, sólo comienza por el último número que recuerdes. Perder la cuenta es un buen signo que estás comenzando a quedarte dormido.

Si no eres aficionado de contar, puedes usar un mantra para mantener tu mente consciente. Un mantra es una corta frase que repites. Puede ser algo simple como “Estoy soñando”.

Tus pensamientos van a comenzar a perderse. Vas a encontrarte a ti mismo pensando cosas extrañas, o atestiguar fragmentos espontáneos de sueños. Si te pierdes en estas imágenes y las dejas juguetear, vas a dormirte. Debes permanecer consciente, con tu intención establecida mientras esto ocurre. Recuerdate que ésto es un sueño. Visualízate realizando tu control de realidad favorito una y otra vez.

Si ningún breve sueño (dreamlet) está formándose, puedes inducirlos tu mismo. Imagina una recuerdo reciente que viene a tu mente fácilmente. Elige algo familiar y táctil, quieres involucrar tu sentido del tacto y movimiento en la memoria. Por ejemplo, puede que imagines caminar por tu casa, corriendo tus manos a lo largo de las paredes, agarrar las frías manijas de la puerta para abrir cada puerta. Trata de hacerlo sentir tan real como sea posible.

Permanece paciente y confiado. Estás tratando de mantenerte al borde del sueño hasta que tu próximo ciclo REM comience. Con optimismo has cronometrado las cosas correctamente, y no vas a tener mucho que esperar. Mantente visualizándote realizando controles de realidad, y recordándote que la próxima cosa que verás es un sueño.


*Transición*

Cuando tu REM entra, puedes experimentar algo de hipnagogia. Puedes ver alucinaciones visuales, tal como caras, geometría, o luces. Algunas personas escuchan sonidos tales como voces, fuertes explosiones, o zumbidos. Algunas veces las alucinaciones van a ser más físicas. Puedes sentir presión en tu cuerpo, vibraciones eléctricas poderosas, o la sensación de moción y velocidad. Estas alucinaciones pueden ser muy convincentes y alarmantes. Estás atestiguando que estás cayendo en sueño. Si algo te alarma despierta asustandote, sólo calmadamente regresa a lo que estabas haciendo. Es parte del proceso, y no va a arruinar tu intento. Vas a rápidamente regresar a tu estado como trance de mente.

Entrando al Sueño. Cuando tu completamente entras a sueño REM, un sueño va a comenzar. Uno de tus visualizaciones inducidas puede de repente sentirse completamente convincente. Uno de los sueños breves o imágenes en tu mente puede expandirse a un sueño completo. Por los primeros segundos, permanece calmo, e involúcrate con el sueño. Vuélvete un participante en la escena, así se vuelve tu nueva realidad. Toca lo que sea esté más cerca de tí. Investiga tus alrededores inmediatos. Mira tus manos, o frótalas una con la otra. Quieres volverte físicamente presente en el sueño. Pisa fuerte, toca una pared cercana, o arrodíllate a tocar el suelo. Si personajes están presentes, hablales.

Si sales del sueño, no te des por vencido. Sólo cierra tus ojos, imagina la escena que has dejado, y va a regresar. A veces es una transición limpia, otras veces puedes rebotar dentro y fuera del sueño unas pocas veces.

Muchas veces tu sueño comienza en tu dormitorio. Esto es llamado Despertar Falso (False Awakening - FA.). Aprende a hacer controles de realidad cada vez que te levantas de tu cama para atrapar estos FAs.

*Errores Comunes*

*Dificultad Tragando*
Si tienes problemas tragando, trata una posición diferente. Si estás en tu espalda, trata de levantar tu cabeza con almohadas adicionales, o remeter tu barbilla hacia tu pecho (estirando la nuca). Puedes también tratar de acostarte en tu lado en una posición fetal.

Si eso no ayuda, cuida de lo que esté molestandote. Ráscate, ajusta posición, traga. Si lo haces sin molestarte por ello, sin prestarle atención a ello, sólo como lo haces cuando estás durmiendote cuando no estás haciendo WILD, no va a arruinar tu intento. Puede costarte unos pocos minutos, pero sólo mantente andando y vas a estar de vuelta en el camino.

*Movimientos de Ojos*
Algunas personas notan sus ojos moviéndose o tratando de abrirse mientras entran REM. Si esto es un problema trata usando una máscara de sueño. La presión leve en tus ojos puede ayudar a mantenerlos cerrados. Puedes también tratar dormir en un lado.

*Incapaz de Enfocarte*
A veces el estrés puede distraerte. Es difícil enfocarte si estás preocupándote sobre todo lo que tienes que hacer la mañana siguiente, o el próximo día en el trabajo. Escribe cualquier obligación que te distraiga en tu diario de sueños así puedes parar de preocuparte sobre ellos y enfoca tu atención a soñar lúcido. Si tu mente está corriendo, trata un ejercicio meditativo para calmarla. Por ejemplo, puedes imaginar colocando cada pensamiento molesto en una larga caja, y cerrando la pesada tapa.

Si tienes un momento difícil calmandote y durmiendote debido a que estás emocionado sobre hacer WILD, comienza a dormirte normalmente y continúa con hacer WILD cuando estés relajado y más cercano a dormirte.
*
Esta guía sólo describe una manera de alcanzar WILD. Hay incontables ejercicios mentales que pueden ayudar mimar el apropiado estado de mente. Cada uno es diferente, y no va a haber dos intentos WILD que sean iguales.*

----------

